# EN: jouer à/sur la Playstation - preposition & article



## cornile

Do you say : play the playstation, play AT the playstation, play WITH the playstation??? That is the question!! 

Thanks in advance.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Shark

[...]

The answer is: "playing AT the Playstation" Sdesmares!


----------



## Isotta

[...]

   "Playing at the PlayStation" sounds utterly strange to me. It evokes an overly physical meaning, almost like an anglophone saying "je parle sur le téléphone" instead of "au téléphone." 

 You say "play PlayStation," as in "he went off to play PlayStation," or "I would prefer to play PlayStation now and do homework later." I'm told it is also possible to say "play PS2."

 Isotta.


----------



## Sev

Could it be a BE (play at the PS2) / AE (play PS2) difference ?


----------



## Isotta

I grew up in a British colony, and I never heard "at the PS2," but that's not to say it is not said in the motherland. 

Perhaps a BE speaker could add his two cents?

Isotta.


----------



## Amityville

Blowing of trumpets.  I am a BE speaker, BE-speaking kids I know say play ON the playstation.


----------



## LuLuBelle

Hi All,  I'm in the UK and my kids say "I'm playing on the playstation / PS2"

Also "I'm going on the Playstation /PS2"


----------



## salmiakki

Hello 

Perhaps my comment is a bit late but nevermind.

The only thing I say in terms of the playstation is: 

I'm away to play Playstation
I'm playing Playstation
Who wants to play Playstation?

I don't say *the *Playstation, *on the *Playstation or anything else that's been suggested.

Hopefully this will clear up the very complicated exchange above and give an easy to understand answer.

Thanks


----------



## welsh_linguist

What salmiakki has said is by no means standard British English, it is *Scottish* dialect. 

Examples of the correct way in which to say it:

I am playing on *the* playstation.
I am going on *the* playstation.
I play *the* playstation.
Are you coming off *the* playstation?

*The* must always be used.

Je voudrais dire 'Bonjour' aux Français aussi


----------



## salmiakki

Thank you 'welsh_linguist' for clarifying that to others and I apologise if any confusion was caused over the example I gave.

I realise now that what I said is probably not applicable to foreigners. I posted that a while ago but on review I realise that, yes, that could be seen as being *Scottish* but it is just like an abbreviation, there are many cases of common english where *the *is omitted. 

Being said by a local (Brit), that would be written obviously with *the* but when said *the* is indistinguishable - as *play *and *the *are effectively merged into one word (they are not pronounced seperately). Of course this simply depends on area and to whom you are speaking.


----------



## Sherminator

Comment traduisez-vous les phrases suivantes en anglais:

Il joue à la playstation 
Il joue à la console de jeux vidéos
Il joue aux sims(Les Sims = nom d'un jeu vidéo)

Merci d'avance


----------



## tannen2004

On dit tout simplement "He plays Playstation", "He plays video games" et "He plays the Sims".  (Donc, traduction directe mais sans la préposition.  C'est la même chose pour toutes les phrases en anglais avec le verbe "jouer": "Il joue de la guitare" = "He plays the guitar"; "Elle joue au tennis" = "She plays tennis".)


----------



## mardo1786

Hi everybody,

How would you translate " jouer à la playstation (ou Xbox, Wii ou autre)"?
To play at/on the playstation?

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## SunnyS

Play with the playstation.


----------



## katyab

I agree with both 'salmiakki' and 'LuLuBelle'. Here in Australia, most young people will say that they are either 'playing ON the playstation' or simply 'playing playstation'. This is most likely grammatically incorrect, but just casually, i believe this is definitely OK to say.


----------



## lamy08

Hello

What is the English for "Je joue *à *la Playstation tous les soirs" ?

My try: '_I play the Playstation every evening' _(just like you play videogames) without any preposition.
Is it correct?

Thanks


----------



## brookter

"I play *on* the Playstation".


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

If speaking in general, I play "the" PlayStation (PS3/PS4), _*not *_"on the" PlayStation. 

However, I play ''FIFA", "GTA" etc. 'on' the PlayStation.


----------

